
Most developers have never seen a successful project - tobik
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/11/most_developers_never_seen_successful_project/
======
alberte
That can't be right, sounds more like a grab for consultant dollars :-). I've
been 25 years a developer, and never been on a failure. Had one small one
cancelled - but for business reasons. I have seen one spectacular failure -
that was great sport to watch, lots of project plans, and project managers -
they decided to write their own control language as part of the project -
doomed from that day on. Seen some others that didn't work out as well as they
could, but seen many, many go into production successfully.

------
kakakiki
This is mostly correct. I have been a part of a number of product development
projects and most of them turned out to be a failure - financial crisis,
market shift etc were the reasons.

